# Running lines to cockpit



## nolasailor (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a Niagara 31 sailboat that was once raced and thinking about raceing her again. I am going to rework the deck organizers and was wondering what lines should run to the cockpit...

as of know i have 4 halyards, 2 reef lines, out haul for main, up haul for spin pole. 
Still have down haul spin pole, cunningham and boom vang,,, would it be better to have all lines running to cockpit,,,,,and am i missing any other lines,,,, thanks for the input,,,, 
Any detailed pics of other layouts would be helpfull too,,,, thanks,,,


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*lines*

First of all how comfortable are you at getting up on deck during a race and high winds? If you are pretty agile and don't mind going on deck occasionally then I'd recommend you just run the halyards and spinnaker control lines to the cockpit. I race my 37 and go on deck for the reef lines, outhaul, and vang as well, of course, to set the spinnaker pole and whisker pole. If you are real uncomfortable going up on deck then run as many lines back to the cockpit as you can manage.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Here is a pic of my top starboard side, from left to right, reef 2, outhaul, reef one, spin pole lift, jib/genoa 2 halyard, spin halyard, main boom lift, and outside is for the blade jib sheet.










Starboard is similar,inside to out side, boom vang, cunnngham, jib/genoa 1 halyard(red vs green too), main halyard, spare, tackline, outside is for port blade sheets too. I have an extra on this side, hopefully for the spin pole ring line control at some point in time.

I only have one winch on port side at this time, I hope to move it to the inner side, the starboard outer to the inside, and put some 32's on the outside to better handle the blade sheets.

Marty


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

nolasailor said:


> I have a Niagara 31 sailboat that was once raced and thinking about raceing her again. I am going to rework the deck organizers and was wondering what lines should run to the cockpit...
> 
> as of know i have 4 halyards, 2 reef lines, out haul for main, up haul for spin pole.
> Still have down haul spin pole, cunningham and boom vang,,, would it be better to have all lines running to cockpit,,,,,and am i missing any other lines,,,, thanks for the input,,,,
> Any detailed pics of other layouts would be helpfull too,,,, thanks,,,


No picts of ours, but if you ask yourself a few questions, you'll be able to prioritize your set up and choose the appropriate hardware, leads, etc...

What lines necessitate a winch? Do you need to keep a line on a winch, even if it's passed through a clutch, to keep it properly tensioned?

What lines can be controlled with just some extra purchase, and or just a cam cleat?

What lines do you find yourself reaching for and thinking,"what a pain in the arse!"? We cruise (single and double) and race (crewed, and double handed). Here our set up:

*Port left to right:*

• jib car lead adjustment line (cam cleat)
• foreguy control lines (split to both sides of cockpit, cam cleat)
• spinnaker twing (cam cleat)

*Through clutches to port halyard winch:*
• port spin halyard (we're going to cross these in the future)
• reef 2
• reef 1
• main halyard (stays on winch except when sailing downwind to maintain
proper tension)

• vang fine tune (split to both sides of cockpit, cam cleated)
• cunningham (8:1 at mast, cam cleat at cockpit)

*continuing starboard side, left to right:*

• vang fine tune (cam cleat)

*through clutches to stbd halyard winch:*

• outhaul (8:1 in boom.. doesn't really need a winch, but it's nice for
purchase)
• jib halyard (left on winch except downwind)
• starboard spin halyard

• foreguy (split, cam cleat)
• spinnaker twing (cam cleat)
• jib car lead control line (6:1)cam cleated.

*At the mast:*

• Vang gross tune (6:1, long enough that the tail can be brought back to the
pit area when single or double handing,split fine tune, 12:1)
• Spinnaker pole topping lift (swivel cam cleat)
• Spinnaker pole mast track (two opposing cam cleats... one is sometimes
used to temporarily cleat the jib or spin halyard when hoisting single
handed.

Our halyards are long enough so that one person can put a wrap or two on the winch, open the clutch, and walk forward to control the sail take down or when reefing the main single handed.

*In the cockpit:*

• main sheet (6:1, ratcheted, w/ 4:1 fine tune... 24:1, cam cleated)
• traveller (4:1, windward tacking, cam cleated port and starboard)
• jib sheets and spin guy (when rigged) to primary winches, 
• check stays (clutched), spin sheets, changing sheets to secondary self
tailing winches. 
(Sometimes spin sheets are lead back to cabin top halyard winches)
• hydraulic back stay adjuster... hate it. Very slow, hard to reach while
driving. We'll eventually replace with a simple block system that will be 
split and lead forward within reach of the main trimmer.

I'd love to replace the cabin top winches (2) with self tailers, but like the oversized standard primaries. If we were only cruising or racing sailing exclusively short handed, then I'd want these to be self tailing as well. ST secondaries are fine!

Nola, I'd also go walk the docks and look at some race boat set ups. There are any number of efficiencies that you'll see and be able to easily adapt and use on your boat. Have a look at a well raced J-29 or similar. Your sail plan is probably a bit smaller, but it will give you a start.


----------



## nolasailor (Jan 4, 2011)

awsome pic, that is what i was looking for,,, do you race, seems like you can single hand with ease,,, i was also thinking about the spin ring control lines as well, looks like a small rfortune in rope clutches,,,,


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Like pudding, we both race our boats. I have not SH'd too much, as I have a tiller and no way to lock it per say as of yet. I do have lines I can tie it in one spot for small periods of time. 

Yes there is a small fortune in a lot of hardware redoing things to make it easier to get to etc. Puddings set while I have not seen it close, would work also, probably similar in how it is on the cabin top too. 

As he says, figure out how to run that makes sense to you, how you use things etc. I have most of my lines color coded. Blues are main sail oriented, Reds jib/genoa's, green is spin.

Marty


----------



## Close Quarters (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to do the same with my Pearson 323. How did this project shake out for you?


----------

